# Zotac GeForce RTX 2060 AMP 6 GB



## W1zzard (Jan 14, 2019)

ZOTAC's GeForce RTX 2060 is the first custom-design RTX 2060 we review. It comes with a decent overclock out of the box and has the Samsung memory we love so much because it overclocks like crazy. Priced at $379, the card isn't much more expensive than the NVIDIA Founders Edition.

*Show full review*


----------



## newtekie1 (Jan 14, 2019)

W1zzard said:


> ZOTAC's GeForce RTX 2070 is the first custom-design RTX 2070 that we review.



You mean GTX 2060.


----------



## unikin (Jan 14, 2019)

Price is the main problem here. ZOTAC is the cheapest AIB manufacturer. If it priced RTX 2060 at $379, you can be sure ASUS, MSI, Gigabyte etc. will be probably charging $399 for idle fan stop enabled variants. x060 series just got 40 % more expensive (+$150), W1zzard you should be raging about this in every review. The only site that did rage about it was Anandtech.


----------



## W1zzard (Jan 14, 2019)

newtekie1 said:


> You mean GTX 2060.


Bah .. fail .. fixed, thanks


----------



## jabbadap (Jan 14, 2019)

unikin said:


> Price is the main problem here. ZOTAC is the cheapest AIB manufacturer. If it priced RTX 2060 at $379, you can be sure ASUS, MSI, Gigabyte etc. will be probably charging $399 for idle fan stop enabled variants. x060 series just got 40 % more expensive (+$150), W1zzard you should be raging about this in every review. The only site that did rage about it was Anandtech.



Well this one is not the cheapest Zotac RTX 2060 either(Two models this one is the more expensive one). While true these are expensive cards, that Price/$ justifies the price they have. 



newtekie1 said:


> You mean GTX 2060.



You mean RTX 2060...


----------



## Pumper (Jan 14, 2019)

"Only small price increase over Founders Edition " - why is that a positive when FE should be the most expensive card?

I any case, what is the point of 2070 now? As I see it, when looking at the performance of RTX lineup, 2080 Ti should be the 2080 at $750-800, 2080 the 2070 at $550-600 and 2070 should not even exist or should be sold as 2060 Ti for ~$450 at most.


----------



## newtekie1 (Jan 14, 2019)

jabbadap said:


> You mean RTX 2060...



No, I refused to call it that...and that's my story and I'm sticking to it!


----------



## W1zzard (Jan 14, 2019)

jabbadap said:


> Well this one is not the cheapest Zotac RTX 2060 either


The cheaper variant (Twin Fan) comes at FE pricing


----------



## jabbadap (Jan 14, 2019)

W1zzard said:


> The cheaper variant (Twin Fan) comes at FE pricing



Yeah it's good to see more cards coming out at msrp prices. But I'm a bit disappointed of this particular card, though. It gives nothing over FE, in fact only advantage over FE is higher power limit. But the noise figures are out of this realm. So in overall FE is better buy(I never thought that I would say something like that).


----------



## cellar door (Jan 14, 2019)

W1zzard, one thing that would be appreciated in your cooler teardown is to list the fan model - Zotac has been cheaping out on including quality fans for a while now. 

Many of their 10 series cards had absolutely the lowest bidder sleeve bearing fans. So badly out of balance that you could feel the card vibrate when brand new and that would compound the wear of the crappy sleeve bearing.

10 months in and and  an RMA would be needed - Zotac ofcourse will not send a replacement fan, necessitating to pay for shipping. Mind you they include some of the worst designed and heavy coolers such as the AMP edition on the 10 series. Loud, big, heavy and inefficient.


----------



## W1zzard (Jan 14, 2019)

cellar door said:


> W1zzard, one thing that would be appreciated in your cooler teardown is to list the fan model - Zotac has been cheaping out on including quality fans for a while now.
> 
> Many of their 10 series cards had absolutely the lowest bidder sleeve bearing fans. So badly out of balance that you could feel the card vibrate when brand new and that would compound the wear of the crappy sleeve bearing.
> 
> 10 months in and and  an RMA would be needed - Zotac ofcourse will not send a replacement fan, necessitating to pay for shipping. Mind you they include some of the worst designed and heavy coolers such as the AMP edition on the 10 series. Loud, big, heavy and inefficient.


Good suggestion, I'll see what I can do about that. Some heatsinks are just terrible to take apart


----------



## Basard (Jan 14, 2019)

Ugh!  Muh 1080!     I feel robbed.  lol


----------



## gamerman (Jan 14, 2019)

wow and well

1st,as all see,itsfaster than gtx 1080/vega64....but powerdraw is almost hafl for vega64,....and i never stop amazed how lausy gpu vega64 really are. worst of 10 years!
gtx 1080 is stone age gp,but its still very good one and win 100-0 for vega64,if price go okay.

looks zotac made average gpu version of rtx 2060 and they oversize cooling much,also few technical issues missing,but still, i think its earrn editor choice reward,yes.
 come on Techpower, if you dare give reward it fatboy rx 590,you should give it all rtx 2060 gpus,so much better performance and efficiency they have.

ok, i think we need wait example msi rtx 2060 Z and asus strix rtx 2060 OC models,they exploid bank. there is another good also ,example Plait ,gigabyte aregood makrs for gpu market.

great work nvidia.

p.s. that gpu not loose much radeon VII aka vega64 2 gpu,both so lausy.


----------



## Vario (Jan 14, 2019)

Pricewise, Nvidia new 6 series is the old 7 series. Makes sense.  I'll just lower my expectations with regards to a reasonable budget.

I am impressed that it compares favorably to the 1080 and Vega though.  Instead of a 2060, I think I'd rather buy a 1070ti/1080 for the additional VRAM and wider bus, probably will age better.  They often creep into the $350 range right now.  Going to skip this gen.


----------



## kastriot (Jan 14, 2019)

This card shouldn't cost more than 299$  but that's me


----------



## Robcostyle (Jan 14, 2019)

lolwut?! These cards comes at 530$ in my country. So I'm not buying this bullshit.

And yea, strange u've got rtx 2060 (FE review) sample before it hit the market....

P.S. For example - so no one should call me loudmouth - take this https://hotline.ua/computer-videoka...windforce-oc-6g-gv-n2060wf2oc-6gd/prices/#1/0 , grab the lowest 5digit number, and divide by 28. You've got $$$ price.


----------



## Lightning (Jan 14, 2019)

I like that the lack of rtx support on win7 is written as a thumbs down.
But loud gaming cards are so last decade.


----------



## PerfectWave (Jan 14, 2019)

why in your review it is ahead of gtx 1080 at 4k? in other review it stay behind about 10 fps....


----------



## jabbadap (Jan 14, 2019)

Robcostyle said:


> lolwut?! These cards comes at 530$ in my country. So I'm not buying this bullshit.
> 
> And yea, strange u've got rtx 2060 (FE review) sample before it hit the market....
> 
> P.S. For example - so no one should call me loudmouth - take this https://hotline.ua/computer-videoka...windforce-oc-6g-gv-n2060wf2oc-6gd/prices/#1/0 , grab the lowest 5digit number, and divide by 28. You've got $$$ price.



Well the card is not actually released yet. But if Nvidia price is something to cling on, it will direct compete with RX vega⁵⁶ ongoing sale prices here in Finland. What kind of VAT do you have in Ukraine?


----------



## 1stn00b (Jan 14, 2019)

Why are the AMD GPUS tested with august 2018 driver ? 18.8.2 WHQL


----------



## Robcostyle (Jan 14, 2019)

jabbadap said:


> Well the card is not actually released yet. But if Nvidia price is something to cling on, it will direct compete with RX vega⁵⁶ ongoing sale prices here in Finland. What kind of VAT do you have in Ukraine?


20%. However, the exact level of VAT for you at customs depends on bribe u give customers.


----------



## jabbadap (Jan 14, 2019)

Robcostyle said:


> 20%. However, the exact level of VAT for you at customs depends on bribe u give customers.



Well it's 24% here. There's no custom duties on graphics cards here so that kind of expenses I'm not familiar with(And to be fair that sound more like a corruption than normal customs).

In Finland graphics card VAT price includes posting fees, so if i.e. I purchase imaginary card from US with $349+$25 shipping, Final euro price would be $374 -> 324€(VAT 0%)*1.24 = 401.76€ VAT 24%. Which is the reason why non-VAT American msrp does not directly convert to euro price with VAT($349-> 302.90*1.24=375.60€ VAT 24%).

Edit: @W1zzard I think I have requested it before but could you use higher resolution for your Dynamic OC: Clock vs. Voltage curve. 1080p is kind of cpu bottleneck territory with these powerful graphics cards.


----------



## xkm1948 (Jan 14, 2019)

And that just made the entire stack of Vega56/64 obsolete, well unless you MUST buy Radeon GPU.

Would AMD drop Vega56/64 prices close to $300 or even below $300 now? At current state Vega64 really should not be priced over RTX 2060 FE pricing which is $350.


----------



## Renald (Jan 14, 2019)

30$ for 3 FPS more @1080p 
No thanks


----------



## Robcostyle (Jan 14, 2019)

jabbadap said:


> Well it's 24% here. There's no custom duties on graphics cards here so that kind of expenses I'm not familiar with(And to be fair that sound more like a corruption than normal customs).
> 
> In Finland graphics card VAT price includes posting fees, so if i.e. I purchase imaginary card from US with $349+$25 shipping, Final euro price would be $374 -> 324€(VAT 0%)*1.24 = 401.76€ VAT 24%. Which is the reason why non-VAT American msrp does not directly convert to euro price with VAT($349-> 302.90*1.24=375.60€ VAT 24%).



Seems like we don't have custom duty for computer parts aswell - at least, I've ordered the whole loop - cpu block, fullcover, pump, rads, alot of other stuff - from ekwb shop for 650€, and payed ~4000 uah, which is exactly 124€ or 20% from purchase. The only thing is better about our customs- is that delivery isn't included in VAT calculation - you pay percent only from price of goods + 150€ limit - below that, it's totally free from any payments and duties - i.e. if you're ordering some discounted 1050ti or 570 for ~149$, you pay only 149$ for card + delivery. Thus, you can get your rx 570 for only, lets say, 169$, brand new from us.

Delivery was by DHL, though I've had personally visit local custom office and fill the blanks by myself - and you know, it was more than civilized and in an orderly fashion, without any "bribe" stuff.
That's more large business related, customs don't "touch" usual folks like me. Especially for "only" 650€, especially nowadays, with this corruption hysteria all over - they'd better haunt someone with 1M$ orders and imports. But I think this way of things inherent to all countries - it's just folks like to say how it is bad "here" (UA), and how it is good "there" (EU)


----------



## terroralpha (Jan 14, 2019)

gamerman said:


> wow and well
> 
> 1st,as all see,itsfaster than gtx 1080/vega64....but powerdraw is almost hafl for vega64,....and i never stop amazed how lausy gpu vega64 really are. worst of 10 years!



you mean how lousy of a GPU the Fury X is? vega 64 is just an overclocked fury X. overclock is courtesy of the die shrink from 28nm to 14nm, there was zero improvements to the GPU itself. gamers nexus proved that by downclocking the vega 64 to fury X speeds and showing that they perform EXACTLY the same.

and now AMD made the vega vii, which looks like a cut down but overclock vega 64, which in turn is a fury X. overclock is once again courtesy of the die shrink to 7nm.


----------



## chr0nos (Jan 14, 2019)

1stn00b said:


> Why are the AMD GPUS tested with august 2018 driver ? 18.8.2 WHQL



Because he doesnt want to rebench with the newest driver, might upset Nvidia


----------



## terroralpha (Jan 14, 2019)

chr0nos said:


> Because he doesnt want to rebench with the newest driver, might upset Nvidia



all the driver improvements happen in the first driver after release of the video game or benchmark or the 2nd or 3rd driver after the card itself comes out. so any game that's older than 6 months is not going to get jack sh*t from newer AMD drivers. all AMD cards are old and every game tested was old. you might get +1 FPS from the latest driver, but even that's a maybe. hardOCP, linus and others did their own tests of the "fine wine" garbage amd claimed, everyone came to the same conclusion. all the gains are in the first few drivers

nvidia cards get driver updates too, by the way. in all likelihood this is what the RTX 2060 will always perform like, but if there are driver improvements it will most likely favor Turing as it's the newest architecture. Vega 64 is a Fury X rebrand on a smaller node, so any improvements that AMD could have squeezed out of it, they got it years ago.




unikin said:


> Price is the main problem here. ZOTAC is the cheapest AIB manufacturer. If it priced RTX 2060 at $379, you can be sure ASUS, MSI, Gigabyte etc. will be probably charging $399 for idle fan stop enabled variants. x060 series just got 40 % more expensive (+$150), W1zzard you should be raging about this in every review. The only site that did rage about it was Anandtech.



i would agree with you if AMD wasn't charging $420+ for a reference vega 64 board while custom boards are selling for $500+. AMD's pricing makes RTX 2060 seem like a bargain. if you were selling better pizza than the pizzeria across the street, would you sell it for less than they did? probably not, but nvidia (to my surprise) is


----------



## xkm1948 (Jan 15, 2019)

terroralpha said:


> all the driver improvements happen in the first driver after release of the video game or benchmark or the 2nd or 3rd driver after the card itself comes out. so any game that's older than 6 months is not going to get jack sh*t from newer AMD drivers. all AMD cards are old and every game tested was old. you might get +1 FPS from the latest driver, but even that's a maybe. hardOCP, linus and others did their own tests of the "fine wine" garbage amd claimed, everyone came to the same conclusion. all the gains are in the first few drivers
> 
> nvidia cards get driver updates too, by the way. in all likelihood this is what the RTX 2060 will always perform like, but if there are driver improvements it will most likely favor Turing as it's the newest architecture. Vega 64 is a Fury X rebrand on a smaller node, so any improvements that AMD could have squeezed out of it, they got it years ago.
> 
> ...



Nvidia need a volume card as their bread and butter that at least will get some positive journalism reviews


----------



## Tsukiyomi91 (Jan 20, 2019)

the Twin Fan variant shared a lot of similarity with this card btw. And yes, that (twin fan model) is the "cheapest" RTX2060 u can find.


----------



## sam_fisher07gtx (Jul 30, 2019)

I have this one and Temperature is so high.
Non OC: 83 Celcius
OC +68 core/+500 mem:  87 Celcius
Ambient temp : 30
Case has Good Airflow.
I send it to Zotac service but nothing change


----------



## Pumper (Jul 30, 2019)

sam_fisher07gtx said:


> I have this one and Temperature is so high.
> Non OC: 83 Celcius
> OC +68 core/+500 mem:  87 Celcius
> Ambient temp : 30
> ...



Why would anything change if nothing is wrong with it?
1. TPU is doing the reviews on an open test bench
2. You can bet your ass that they are not doing reviews in a 30C room.

So, remove  ~10C for the high ambient temp, a few degrees for the GPU sitting in a case and you'll end up with the similar 72C load just like in the review.


----------



## sam_fisher07gtx (Jul 31, 2019)

Pumper said:


> Why would anything change if nothing is wrong with it?
> 1. TPU is doing the reviews on an open test bench
> 2. You can bet your ass that they are not doing reviews in a 30C room.
> 
> So, remove  ~10C for the high ambient temp, a few degrees for the GPU sitting in a case and you'll end up with the similar 72C load just like in the review.



Everything work fine except Temp issue.
Even when i open side glass of the case, just 1 Celcius down . The diference between 70% and 100% fan speed is just one Celcius.
I have 3 intake fan (2 of them for Raid, 1 below the "white cover - where you hide cable") and 3 out fan.
This is my RIG Photo. (i5 9400F - Very low 65W TDP )
 I dont belive this card has 72 Celcius max load even with 20 Ambient temp (i can turn on the air conditioner)
Sr for my bad Eng. Im from Vietnam.


----------

